# Shooting arrows that are to long



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

He used the wrong terminology. They are left long to break the spine of the shaft down so that they work better for his setup.

Most people shooting fat arrows for line cutting indoors shoot longer arrows then they normally would.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

the longer the arrow is the more it will flex when shot. If an arrow is stiff, leaving it long and adding point weight may make it tune and group better. That is not always the case but it does work in some situations with some arrows. It definately works with aluminum shafts, but carbon can be a bit more complicated. For example, I shot Gold Tip X-Cutters and 30X's cut 1/2" past my rest with 140 and 150 grain points. They shot great that way, but if I tried shooting the same arrows cut long they wouldn't group as well. Then I started shooting Carbon Express X-Jammers. They shot best for me at full length with 225gr. points. It's just a matter of finding the configuration that shoots best out of your bow.


----------

